
How to Destroy Surveillance Capitalism - erentz
https://onezero.medium.com/p/8135e6744d59
======
MR4D
Page says "To keep reading this story, create a free account."

I'm not sure this is what Cory intended.

Ironies of the 21st century.

------
blamestross
The fact this returns a 404 strikes me as a (perhaps unintentional)poignant
message.

------
zxcvbn4038
Link is wrog - [https://onezero.medium.com/how-to-destroy-surveillance-
capit...](https://onezero.medium.com/how-to-destroy-surveillance-
capitalism-8135e6744d59)

------
smthngwitty
Has anyone actually read through it? I started but was quickly overwhelmed by
the impossibly small scrollbar

------
codezero
I think this is the intended link: [https://onezero.medium.com/how-to-destroy-
surveillance-capit...](https://onezero.medium.com/how-to-destroy-surveillance-
capitalism-8135e6744d59)

